# Cloud Dome



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Saw an advert for this light diffuser in one of my dad's camera mags. A bit expensive but you get a good idea of how to do it from the pictures.

I'm sure someone on here will improvise one for Â£3 within days









Cloud Dome


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I had one of those when very young, I used to pee in it.
















Now I need a bucket, in a diffuse white material. TIP!

Bugger, sorry I must refrain from using that word. It may upset someone.

Errrm.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Could be worse Stan, Garry could have suggested that he knew F**K all about watches 

I'm on a mission to improve my diffused light system, watch this space for further developments


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Well the wife has lost the white plastic mixing bowl I bought her for Christmas.








SECOND THOUGHTS THOUGH I BETTER HIDE THE SPOON THAT CAME WITH IT AS I MAY FIND THAT I HAVE AN ADDITION TO MY ANATOMY.

GEOFF


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Geoff,

Thats what I use, the wife seemed quite pleased when I came home with a nice new shiney mixing bowl. You should have seen the look of horror when I took the hacksaw to it, to take out a portion of the side







It seems to work O.K all for a couple of quid.

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike,

That does work very well.  Nice pics.

Much better than my old box.









I must get a better diffuser and spend some money. I can't find anything that looks right in the local shops, I'll go a bit further a field.

I don't want to rip off my wife's bowl or fiddle with her utensils, I gave that up years ago.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Stan,



> That dose work very well


It's all so down to your kind help 

I seem to come to bed to late to fiddle with the wife's utensils
















MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike,

Glad to help.









I hope you have fun with the afore mentioned utensils. 

By the way, I can't spell.









Bugger!


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

PG - how about this?

'NOT' uplighter from IKEA

Just unscrew the white plastic bulb cover at the top (of course if you buy one from IKEA, just don't make it - just take the bulb cover out of the box







)

I have several in the house (paid Â£9.90 for mine - they're now selling them at Â£5.90!) - apart from the bracket, this looks very close to your cloud diffuser

It even has the hole in the top to point the camera down into

As soon as I get my digital camera (soon....) I will definitely be trying some shots using a 'NOT'....

If you're near to an IKEA or have a catalogue - you'll see what I mean










I thought someone else had mentioned this on this forum - but I've done a search, and if so, can't find the thread.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Cheers Ron,

We have that exact lamp in our bedroom, never dawned on me to nick the shade! DOH!

We are up in the North East for the half term so will be popping into IKEA at the Metro Center. Will have a good look for suitable "domes" and lighting as well.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well I bought the FNISS bin at Â£1.20 and a couple of MORKER desk lamps at Â£3 each so we'll see if I get any better shots once I get it all set up!

Why is Ikea such a PITA? I was doing fine, spent ages looking at tables (don't ask) then there was a guy "entertaining" the kids, then did lunch, no problems, then it went manic. Half of Northumberland must have been there! Glad I only have to go once or twice a year!


----------

